# We have a preemie- pics posted



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wee Spot kidded last night with a preemie.  The hooves are soft and the teeth not quite broken through.  I had been worried about her.  She was a little too small to be bred but close enough I didnt lute her when the buck broke out.  Then she got real sick a few weeks ago.  Her ligs were soft on Monday but she had no udder.

She still has no udder, no milk at all.  I tried and got a few drops of thin watery stuff.  She completely ignored the baby.  I toweled off the baby and took her in the house expecting to tube her.  She real good suction on my finger and she took 2 ounces of colosterum in a bottle.  That was all I had so I gave her a bottle of milk and she sucked down about 8 ounces.  She is tiny, only about 4 lbs, I havent weighed her yet.  This morning she ate about 12 ounces.  

She is really strong and a fighter.  She can stand on her still soft hooves but not very well.  I know this is a long shot but she is trying really hard. 

No pictures.  I had to milk out a kiko goat that did not want to be milked.  This is on top of Fat Girls issues, more rain and mud and a long, bad day at work.  Hopefully I will get some for you this weekend but I am running on about 5 hours sleep and will be for a few days it looks like.  

She is light brown with white slash on her side and white splotch on the top of head.  Pretty much the same color scheme we have been getting this whole season. It is funny how my solid white buck is throwing tan and white kids.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 15, 2012)

I am rooting for her. Hope your week gets better


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 15, 2012)

Hoping everything continues to go well for your premie, best of luck.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds to me like she has a very good chance of making it.  I would put 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda in one of the bottles each day. May help prevent her from bloating, since she can't get around real well.   2 ounces isn't a lot of colostrum, but it is sure better than nothing.  Too bad you don't live closer, I have several bags of 4 ounces in the freezer, from last year, that I haven't had to use.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 15, 2012)

I hope things start getting better for you.  Hang in there!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2012)

Pulling for her....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 15, 2012)

Sending you and the kid positive thoughts!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2012)

I just went out and fed her.  She was awake, alert and sitting up when I got out there.  She mee mee meed for her bottle and drank about 10 ounces.  I got a closer look at her teeth.  They are there but not broken through the gum yet.  She has peed and pooped.  

She is doing as well as she can under the circumstances.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 15, 2012)

Most of the lambs/kids I have are not born with erupted teeth.    But if the dam didn't even have an udder it does sound like she was premature.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2012)

Her hooves were soft.  That was the first thing I noticed, little white spongy hooves.  Now they look like jello.  She is so tiny!  She is smaller than any baby I have ever had! Adorable little face, just a cutie pie.


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Glad to hear she is still doing well!  Hopefully you will get freed up enough soon to snap a few pics


----------



## MommaBugg (Feb 15, 2012)

Any pics ? I would especially like to see the hooves


----------



## MommaBugg (Feb 15, 2012)

Any pics ? I would especially like to see the hooves


Sorry my posts are coming out double lately


----------



## nuts4goats (Feb 15, 2012)

MommaBugg said:
			
		

> Any pics ? I would especially like to see the hooves


X2!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Her hooves were soft.  That was the first thing I noticed, little white spongy hooves.  Now they look like jello.  She is so tiny!  She is smaller than any baby I have ever had! Adorable little face, just a cutie pie.


Kisses baby had white soft hoofs and didn't make it. I think kisses went only about 4 1/2 months.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2012)

According to my records, she was probably due on March 7th. I had two possible dates but the other one was today and the baby is obviously premature.  

That makes her 3 weeks early.  Not horrible but I think if hubby hadn't been standing *right there* when she kidded we would have lost her.  Her mamma did not pay one second of attention to her.  Baby was struggling when he saw her.  Hubby tore open the sack, put her in the pen under the heat lamp and called me.  I was down in the house.  He walked right past Wee Spot, didn't see anything that would indicate in labor, checked on Fat Girl and watched her for a few minutes went to leave and there was this baby!  No way she was there before, he would have had to step over her if she was.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 15, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Her mamma did not pay one second of attention to her.


She probably didn't feel her come out.    Just kidding. I'm glad he was there to help her!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow - You have a lot of firsts going on all at one time.  Keep up your enegy.  Sounds like again, you are doing the best you can do.  I would be lost.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 16, 2012)

Baby is active.  I put a diaper on her and let her stumble around the house last night.  She is very unsteady on her feet but boy she tries!   The preemie size diaper fits her fine.  She didn't eat much this morning, just an ounce or two but she isn't crying that she is hungry either.  She ate a lot last night, abotu 12 ounces so I hope she is just still satisfied from that.  

I tried to take pics last night but the light was really bad and she wouldn't hold still.  My greyhounds were sniffing her and following her around.  They are not quite sure what to make of she.  My Maine Coon had a very obvious "what the * is that and what is it doing in my house?!?!"  look on his face.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your little girl. I hope she does just fine for you.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just back from feeding her.  She was sleeping but not in the place I left her so she is getting around.  She has the back of my wagon to roam around in while I am stuck here at work.  

I changed her diaper and she took about 10 ounces of milk.  She was wobbling around when I left.  She is still really unsteady.  I gave her a shot of Bo-Se last night, I hope it helps.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 16, 2012)

Take your goat to work day!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 16, 2012)

Coworker asks, "Are you going out to lunch with us?"

JOdie's response, "NO, I can't today. I need to feed my goat out in my car."


----------



## MommaBugg (Feb 17, 2012)

Any updates on the baby?


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 17, 2012)

She is doing good.  She eats well, about 10-12 ounces at a feeding.  She is getting into everything.

Here are some pictures.  They aren't great but she won't sit still.







She likes to play with Jo Jo






They like to snuggle.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 17, 2012)

Very pretty greyhound.  How old is she?  Pretty grey in the face.

I think that is awesome that Jo Jo lets a goat lay on her.

Awesome pic.


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I am so glad she is doing so well. I love your pictures. She is adorable. Send her to me.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 17, 2012)

great pictures.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 17, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Very pretty greyhound.  How old is she?  Pretty grey in the face.
> 
> I think that is awesome that Jo Jo lets a goat lay on her.
> 
> Awesome pic.


Jo Jo will be 12 in November.  He is a great dog but he didn't really like her sitting on him.  He tolerates her because he knows I will get mad if he hurts the baby.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 17, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opps - Don't tell Jo Jo I called him a she.  My sister was Joanne and when were young, everyone called her Jo Jo, so I just assum Jo Jo is a girl.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 17, 2012)

What a pretty baby.   And what a wonderful dog!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 17, 2012)

Very cute goat and a tolerant dog!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 17, 2012)

CUTE baby! and such a great dog to tolerate the goaty silliness! Do you think he maybe has a closer case of this G.A.S. I hear people mentioning?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 18, 2012)

Poor Jojo.  He's got that look like, "Just ignore it and it'll go away".


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2012)

She is adorable. Beautiful dog too!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm glad she's doing well.  She is soooo cute!  Love the diaper!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 18, 2012)

It is warming up and is over 40 degrees.  I am going to take baby out and see if the other babies will play with her.  If she can stay safe with them then I will leave her out there.  It is best for her to grow up with goats, not greyhounds.  Even if they are wonderful greyhounds.  

Here she is in her bed.  Well it is the cat's bed but she found it and has decided she likes it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 18, 2012)

So adorable. She is so lucky to have you as her momma. Good job! I hope that it goes well with her being with the other goats. Please keep us updated. Did you rescue your greyhounds?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2012)

That is so cute.  I got a major case of want a baby going on after looking over everyone's pics these last weeks.


----------

